# plow on a ram



## RAM2011 (Sep 28, 2012)

hi I'm new to the site. i was looking for advice. i have a 2011 dodge 2500 with a diesel. I'm looking to put a fisher hd 8ft plow. what do you think


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Spend the extra $ and get a V !!! Other than that enjoy....


----------



## RAM2011 (Sep 28, 2012)

so i went to get price quote on plows. Fisher HD or Western pro. i like the Fisher. but i was told they wont install ether one because i have a diesel and the plow companies recomand the Fisher SD. I have a 2011 Ram 2500 crew cab 8ft bed with the 6.7D and it has the plow prep package on it. does anyone have advice or have the Fisher SD?


----------



## Plow More (May 26, 2009)

i would put the fisher plow on a Ford cuz they will plow more snow because they are heavier because they have a stronger, beefier frame because ford knows how to build trucks


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

You're on a roll


----------



## Plow More (May 26, 2009)

Im just bumping up the thread for the guy instead of saying something boring like, "bump"


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

The dealer is just covering his but in case you have a issue with your axle since the front gvw is maxed out with a v plow. Even the BOSS website doesnt reccomend a 8'2" poly VXT for my 05 cummins SRW 3500..... but it holds it just fine! 

I would just tell them to install the plow or you will go somewhere else. As stated before spend the extra coin on a V plow... Thumbs Up 


plow more any relation to Birdseed?


----------



## RAM2011 (Sep 28, 2012)

thanks for the feed back i didnt think it would be an issue but to here it from guys that have it makes me feel better. im already looking to get a plow that i want and even if i go back to them i will just get the plow and install it myself


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

RAM2011;1494784 said:


> thanks for the feed back i didnt think it would be an issue but to here it from guys that have it makes me feel better. im already looking to get a plow that i want and even if i go back to them i will just get the plow and install it myself


We did that with our trucks. Your Ram will handle an 8'6" vee no problem. As stated the dealer is just pulling a c.y.a. We actually went so far as to put a 9'6" vee with wings on my brothers Ram. It handles it just fine but that was overkill to be honest.


----------



## RAM2011 (Sep 28, 2012)

everyone has recommend the V plow. i have never use a V. is it that good? How is it doing residential streets?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Are you only plowing streets? You don't need a vee. But a vee rocks in drives and parking lots


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

The V's move more cubic capacity of snow, travel down the road much better and have less issues with overheating. Myself a V with a side wing might be perfect ..... Your biggest obsticle will be getting more weight on your truck. You will find the Cummins in the Dodge is too much motor for the truck.

Have been 23000lbs at the scales many times hauling stone out of the quarry. Engine never truly bogs, braking is another story.


----------



## RAM2011 (Sep 28, 2012)

the V does sound great i do parking lots and drive ways but might sing on with the town this year that is why i asked about the streets. the cummins is a powerful engine. i had an 06 with the 5.7 never plow with it and now i have the new 6.7. i love it


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

The 08's and newer have a Jake brake which really helps when your trailering. I'm willing to bet it would be ok when you're loaded up with the plow and ballast or salt or whatever.


----------



## RAM2011 (Sep 28, 2012)

the jake break is great when trailering sometimes i put it on even when i dont have a trailer


----------



## Plow More (May 26, 2009)

exhaust brake isnt it?


----------



## RAM2011 (Sep 28, 2012)

Yes it is an exhaust brake


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Have run way too heavy with respect to the MTO. Truck, V plow, 8500 Snowex salter (1.5yd salt) dump trailer with a Bobcat on the trailer. You wonder why the front upper and lowers will not last in these trucks>>> They are not designed for the abuse!!! 

On a bright side. Got 24mpg on the lie-o-meter overhead the other day!!!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

RAM2011;1495161 said:


> the V does sound great i do parking lots and drive ways but might sing on with the town this year that is why i asked about the streets. the cummins is a powerful engine. i had an 06 with the 5.7 never plow with it and now i have the new 6.7. i love it


I plowed a private road last year (have been doing it for 3 years now) with a dead end, and the V makes it much quicker. I can open up the mouth of the road in less time, make the road wider by keeping one wing in the straight position and the opposite wing in the scoop/forward position preventing trail off. Otherwise, its also just a great straight plow as well, but you can always change the wings a bit to keep it as wide as possible and prevent trail off.


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

RAM2011;1495614 said:


> the jake break is great when trailering sometimes i put it on even when i dont have a trailer


Jake Brake is the handle on a semi tractor located on the right side of the steering colum or also know as a trolly brake/trolly bar


----------



## chevymanz28 (Aug 21, 2012)

*2011-2012 ram*

I have ownwed two of the trucks both with 8.5 fisher v plows. With timbrens in the front and ballast in the rear the trucks have no issue with a v plow. You should not use the exaust brake in the snow or ice ever. It will cause tire slippage even at high speeds especially loaded down with the weight of the plow and ballast


----------

